# How To Compose A Horror Theme (Soundiron Session)



## Soundiron Team (Oct 25, 2019)

In this special Halloween edition of *Soundiron Session* Craig Peters takes you through his composition inspired by horror. 

Musical themes in film scores can connect you to the story and characters in a very emotional way, and horror films are no different. Craig deconstructs his track showing how to layer instruments to create hauntingly eerie melodies, using effects to add atmosphere, mixing/mastering and much more. You'll want to leave the lights on for this one! 

​


----------

